# Nothing to see here.



## EpicDude (Nov 15, 2017)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 15, 2017)

EpicDude said:


> I don't think WB would've let that to happen. I read somewhere HZ has never been replaced or fired but maybe I'm wrong. Does anybody know if this is true?



HZ stated that he's not doing any more superhero film scores after finishing work on BvS. He wasn't replaced.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 15, 2017)

i think he would have but not in a sense of being fired
Joss and especially WB are pushing for a more fluffier lighter tone essentially bringing back older themes that, for me personally, think that Zimmer would have declined doing for the sake of originality and having creative differences.

just my opinion


----------



## NoamL (Nov 15, 2017)

The director brings "his" (or her) people on board. Thus with a change of director, a new composer.

There's nothing surprising or controversial about that.

Although sometimes it results in some surprising IMDB pages


----------

